

Reality TV Wreckage - mikecane
http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/reality-tv-wreckage.html

======
johnl
The article is actually worthy of discussion. You can look at both American
Chopper and Tiger Woods as a Brand - vs - Privacy - vs - Entertainment trade
off. Both parties maximized their value by Branding themselves. Good for your
net worth but very bad on your Privacy and eventually as your career turns a
entertainment factor kicks in as well. I would say that golfers like Arnold
Palmer, Jack Nickolas, a Greg Norman chose different Branding strategies to
market themselves with better and more stable results.

